# Questions About Tires.



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

One of the used locomotives I have bought has traction problems,especially on the incline to the Tyco bridge and trestle set I installed. I don't know who made this locomotive--just says made in Yugoslavia on the bottom. It picks up power via the front wheels. The other locomotives I have all had grooves in the wheels for tires. The wheels on this one doesn't have grooves. Can I put tires on the wheels and should I put them on all four wheels since all four are driven ?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Made in Yugoslavia makes it a very old (30 years-ish) Mehano unit. They're located in Slovenia now (haven't moved, but the landscape has changed).

I have two newer ones, and they're very nice, although a somewhat higher end version (Command XXV, sold by IHC back in the day, roughly comparable to Bachmann Spectrum).

Traction tires may not be an option. You will have to check the power pickup on the locomotive. If the wheels in question pick up power, then adding a tire would insulate them, which would solve your traction problem, but not in the way you want. 

Try cleaning the wheels. If there is oil or other lubricant on the wheels, it can cause slippage. Adding weight might also be an option, depending on the amount of room you have under the shell.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Often those older locos will have only one truck
driven by the motor. The other truck is source
of power. If that is your situation there's not much
you can do to improve traction. Unless you have
very short trains, that one truck will simply spin
it's wheels when challenged. If you have room
you might add weight over the powered truck.
That might help some.

It's always a good idea to check the trucks on locos
you are interested in to see that both are powered by the motor. For best results all 4 wheels of both trucks should also
provide power pickup.

Don


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Probably the best solution in this case is Bullfrog Snot. Pick one of the non-pick up wheels and apply with a small brush. It's effectively the same as having a traction tire.


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

I wasn't clear in my description. Power is picked up by the front truck only. Wheels are clean and the track is new silver nickel --but I haven't cleaned it. I will clean it just in case.

I've heard of the bullfrog snot and don't recall reading anything negative about it but for some reason I don't like the idea of using it. May have to whether or not I want to.
If I had some way to chuck the wheels up in my lathe I'd cut grooves for the tires---if I was better at machining.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

From the view in the picture it looks like you have a late Mehano FA diesel. A picture of it will help, but you can retrofit it to grooved wheels easily enough.
ALL Mehano diesels from about '70 up use the same wheels, deep or shallow flange, grooved or not. Axle dia. is always the same.
Drop me a P. M. when you have enough posts and I can send you some wheels, I have hundreds. My boy has a powered pair of those FA's, they run well.


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

Here's more pics of the locomotive.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Yep, that's it!


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

Just for the heck of it I played around with this locomotive the other day. Thought I would see what would happen if I did put tires on it. First,I put tires on the rear two wheels only--didn't work to well. So, I removed those and put tires on the front two wheels ( of the rear truck) --no go. So I put tires on all four wheels-- it goes like a scalded dog--until it gets to the one turnout I have installed-- then it jumps of the track. Can't really see why, think maybe it is because the tires are fairly wide and hanging up or catching on something in that turnout. I'm using the Calumet 505 tires. May I should get some bullfrog snot...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The tires won't work correctly unless you have grooved Wheels


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks to Rodney ( time warp) I got this Mehano running today. He sent me two sets of wheels and axles that use tires. It gets around the track quite nicely now !! Thanks Rodney !!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Glad it worked out! :thumbsup:


----------

